# Outage - Monday July 14th 230PM EST



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2003)

Brief outage suffered due to a corrupted file transfer and my ISP being flacky.  Site was down for about 30 minutes.

My apologies.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2003)

I suspect it was the Iraqis who did it.


----------

